# Winter this season?



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Well so whats all the experts say about NE Ohio winter this year?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Wear plenty of sunscreen


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Probably the same for NW Pa. The "experts" say its a la nina year so we should get decent snowfall. As far as I'm concerned I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

No La nina this season, it will be a weak to moderate el nino, just stay tuned


----------

